# No "bsdlabel" command in aarch64



## kennethcf (Nov 14, 2020)

I wanted to experiment with jails on the PI3 and using CBSD to do the heavy lifting.  However, CBSD requires the command "bsdlabel".  The command is not in the RELEASE 12.2 raspberry pi3 stock image, and was not in my crochet build of my own image.  Does anyone have some insight as to why this command is not available on the aarch64 port of freebsd?

Maybe this thread belongs in "other architectures"?


----------



## Ole (Nov 15, 2020)

I am also interested in reasons. I only see two architectures in the /usr/src/sbin/bsdlabel/Makefile:


```
.if ${MACHINE_CPUARCH} == "i386" || ${MACHINE_CPUARCH} == "amd64"
LINKS=  ${BINDIR}/bsdlabel ${BINDIR}/disklabel
MLINKS= bsdlabel.8 disklabel.8
.endif
```

PS: As for CBSD (just fixed), you can remove this utility's search from /usr/local/cbsd/misc/cmdboot . bsdlabel is only used by _jail2iso_ script


----------



## George (Nov 15, 2020)

I did a search for "bsdlabel" on reviews.freebsd.org.
bsdlabel might be obsolete in view of gpart().






						rS180331
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				









						⚙ D3315 Mark fdisk(8) obsolete.
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				



This review has an interesting comment:


> gpart(8) can replace both fdisk and bsdlabel. . The note in the description for fdisk.8 should also be in bsdlabel.8.


Looking at fdisk(), indeed there is this note:

```
DESCRIPTION
     This command is obsolete.    Users are advised to use gpart(8) instead.
```


----------

